# Green Snake



## noggin nocker (Jun 18, 2011)

Took these today. He was very docile and cooperating


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 18, 2011)

It's amazing how much like a green mamba those eastern rough green snakes look!


----------



## carver (Jun 18, 2011)

Fine shooting,razor sharp


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 18, 2011)

I was a child the last time I saw one of those,that was a long time ago! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2011)

Oohh! He's cool!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool snake and some fine shots of it.

Hoss


----------



## ChickInATree (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice Pics! I don't believe I have seen one of these yet


----------



## leo (Jun 19, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## cornpile (Jun 19, 2011)

Super colors and detail.Awesome shots


----------



## stev (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice mushin of a green snake .I havent seen one in a long time .


----------



## noggin nocker (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. On the first pic, I was messing around with my Nikkor 35-70 2.8 on so called "macro" setting.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## quinn (Jun 19, 2011)

very cool snake!great coloring!


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful snake. Great shots


----------

